# Interpay-Autodialer 0043-820-88883903



## TSCoreNinja (21 August 2005)

Hier nur ein kurzes Posting, damit  Google-Abfrage möglicher Opfer nicht ins Leere läuft...

Das gute Stück steht scheinbar im Zusammenhang mit NoCreditCard-Spielereien, und hat sich so in mein Windows-System eingenistet, dass anstatt meiner WLAN Verbindung automatisch nach dem Start darüber eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden soll. Was mangels Telefonanschluss nicht funktioniert, aber die Netzwerkeinstellungen völlig verbiegt. Das sagt www.virustotal.com zum Dialer:
NOD32v2	1.119808.19.2005	Win32/Dialer.Egroup
AntiVir	6.31.1.0 08.21.2005	DIAL/20992.A
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24  08.21.2005 Not-a-virusorn-Dialer.Win32.InstantAccess
Fortinet	2.41.0.0	08.21.2005	Adware/NaviPromo

Rufnummer: 0043-820-88883903
Diensteanbieter hinter der Rufnummer (0)820 888839 laut Abfrage auf http://rtr.at
Aktuell: 
Interpay Aktiengesellschaft
Am Bühel 1 FL 9493 Mauren

Die Firma Kennt man doch schon hier im Forum, ich danke Interpay für diesen tollen Dienst. 

Ein paar Google Keywords:
Interpay
MSCLOCK32.DLL
MSPLOCK32
082088883903
0820-88883903
0043-820-88883903
004382088883903


----------



## Devilfrank (21 August 2005)

Hier noch ein paar Keywords und die Anleitung zur Entfernung.

*Dialer.InstantAccess*
EGDHTML
EGDIAL.dll
Instant Access.exe 
show_module.php
show_module.php_0.loginvis
ncc.ico
ExeDialer.exe
FunFunFun.lnk
mseggrpid.dl
EGCOMLIB2.dll

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.instantaccess.html

*Adware.InstantAccess*
access.exe
EGDHTML_xxxx.dll
p2esocks_xxxx.dll 
eghtmldialer.dll

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/adware.instantaccess.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 August 2005)

Ich war gestern zufällig im liechtensteinischen Mauren, meine Frau hat mich vehement daran gehindert, mich nach deutschem Recht strafbar zu machen
Wie das nach Liechtensteinischem Gesetz aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Dort heisst es nämlich, dass Sachbeschädigung eine terroristische Straftat ist, 





> _wenn dadurch eine Gefahr für das Leben eines anderen oder für fremdes Eigentum in grossem Ausmass entstehen kann_


Allerdings steht im selben Paragraph:  





> _Die Tat gilt nicht als terroristische Straftat, wenn sie auf die Herstellung oder Wiederherstellung demokratischer und rechtsstaatlicher Verhältnisse oder die Ausübung oder Wahrung von Menschenrechten ausgerichtet ist._


siehe Portal des Fürstentums Liechtenstein.
Nach Prüfung durch meinen Hausanwalt habe ich davon abgesehen, mich durch einen heimlichen Besuch bei Herrn O* über den Willen meiner Frau hinweg zu setzen... Ach, das Gesetz ist ja noch gar nicht in Kraft...
[enthält Sarkasmus...]


----------

